# Titanium Stem?



## foggypeake (Sep 11, 2005)

Are there any major safety issues in using a titanium stem? I know that titanium will flex more than aluminum or steel, but will it snap unexpectedly? 

I have a polished Litespeed Classic and a titanium stem would really complement the bike. I finally found one (Titec) and polished it so that it matches my frame's finish, but I can't find any info about the durability of the material in this particular application.

Thank you for your input.


----------



## FBinNY (Jan 24, 2009)

Titanium stems gained some popularity, then were supplanted by CNC machined aluminum and carbon fiber ones. it a matter of cost, trend and style more than anything else, much as ti frames have similarly lost market share at the top end.

If your stem shoes no problems at the welds and otherwise meets your needs, go ahead and use it.


----------



## been200mph (May 28, 2004)

I used a Titec Stiffy ti stem on my mtb for a long time with no problems whatsoever. Far less load would be placed on a road bike stem.


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

As long as the stem was properly welded, you should have no worries. Ti stems aren't seen often simply due to the fact that aluminum stems are much cheaper to produce, and can be made to be just as durable, and probably lighter as well. But a ti stem is a great choice for a ti bike! Go for it!


----------



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

I beat the snot out of a Dean (made by Litespeed) quill stem back in the early 90's on my MTB. I still have it on my mud bike.

I have a seven ti stem on my CX bike and a steel stem on another CX.
They feel very similar. Both flex more than a alloy stem but to be honest I think it is in my head. 
Down side is they are super expensive. Moots and Seven are fetching almost 500 dollars these days. That is just out there. I bought my 7 off eBay for 140 a few years ago.

They are pretty.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Knowing flex*



foggypeake said:


> I know that titanium will flex more than aluminum or steel


Just curious as to how you know this. Wouldn't the flex of the stem, just as with any other product, depend mostly on the diameter of the tubes and the thickness of the tube walls? That's what they teach in engineering school anyway.

My Litespeed Ti stem has been working great, with no undue flex, for 13 seasons/120,000 miles. YMMV.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*depends*

I used a Cinelli Grammo Ti stem for a few years, back when it was the lightest I could find, and it was unbelievably flexy. It's been a garage wall ornament for the last 10 years. But, it's thin with a small clamp area at the handlebar. I think it's more of a design issue than materials.


----------



## foggypeake (Sep 11, 2005)

Kerry Irons said:


> Just curious as to how you know this. Wouldn't the flex of the stem, just as with any other product, depend mostly on the diameter of the tubes and the thickness of the tube walls? That's what they teach in engineering school anyway.
> 
> My Litespeed Ti stem has been working great, with no undue flex, for 13 seasons/120,000 miles. YMMV.


I was just going on what limited info I could find on the internet. Believe me, I don't claim to be an engineer (or even play one on TV).


----------



## Reparto (Apr 25, 2007)

I have a Moots Open Road on my CX bike and it works great with no issues. It is a 120mm. It doesn't flex any more than the Bontrager X-Lite aluminum that I replaced. Not to mention that it looks fantastic. For the record, it is a 31.8 clamp and 1-1/8th steerer dia.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Fixed said:


> I used a Cinelli Grammo Ti stem for a few years, back when it was the lightest I could find, and it was unbelievably flexy. It's been a garage wall ornament for the last 10 years. But, it's thin with a small clamp area at the handlebar. I think it's more of a design issue than materials.


My grammo seems fine to me. it's 130 mm and I'm 185# on a good day.


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

I have a Serotta Ti stem (threadless) in 120mm, and while it looks beautiful, it is wippy as hell....and costly (paid around $500 in 2000).


----------



## foggypeake (Sep 11, 2005)

bikerjulio said:


> My grammo seems fine to me. it's 130 mm and I'm 185# on a good day.



Your bike is stunning. Thank you for sharing that picture.


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

*Grammo whammo*



Fixed said:


> I used a Cinelli Grammo Ti stem for a few years, back when it was the lightest I could find, and it was unbelievably flexy. It's been a garage wall ornament for the last 10 years. But, it's thin with a small clamp area at the handlebar. I think it's more of a design issue than materials.


I agree the Grammo was whippy, I had two of them in the 90s. But given that the Grammo is a quill stem with either 26.0 or 26.4 bar clamp on a threaded 1" steerer/headtube, the flexy feeling is probably the sum of the whole compared to a modern setup.

You can still get some decent $$ for that Grammo on eBay. For the OP, I say source out an age-appropriate Litespeed stem for that Classic. Or match it up with a Grammo holding a Cinelli bar. I like bikes that have age-appropriate components on them but that Coppi with Record 10 is pretty sweet.


----------



## asheats (Feb 2, 2007)

I have moots open road stem. I dont think of it as "flex" but as "cushioning for the wrists and elbows". Seriously. It doesnt flex any more than other stems, and it looks a hell of a lot nicer on a Ti bike than most others. As for breaking.... ive never seen a Ti bike come apart.


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

asheats said:


> I have moots open road stem. I dont think of it as "flex" but as "cushioning for the wrists and elbows". Seriously. It doesnt flex any more than other stems, and it looks a hell of a lot nicer on a Ti bike than most others. As for breaking.... ive never seen a Ti bike come apart.


I have seen it.


----------



## crank1979 (Sep 9, 2007)

I had a titanium Ibis stem. Single bolts on both clamping areas and the clamps were pretty narrow. I used to feel it flex but it never felt like a problem.


----------



## yakstone (Dec 18, 2011)

I would love to hear how post #15 happend.


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

What are you doing on your roadbike that you can get flex out of a 110 - 120mm long, 2" diameter titanium stem??
I have a Moots Open Road stem that I ride and race on.
It looks pretty, but I dont think it is any more comfortable than my aluminium Deda stem that cost about 1/10th the price.
I also have a Chinese titanium stem on my MTB and have used it for approximately 12 months with no issues.


----------

